
Althea mesh: Cryptocurrency powered decentralized ISP (VIDEO) - O1111OOO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyFEYEcHJyA
======
O1111OOO
The linked video provides the best & quickest overview. Included a few other
links below for quick follow-up. I'm not involved with the project but came
across the video earlier. Decided to post here to see what you guys think of
this.

More info here: [https://redd.it/73ndia](https://redd.it/73ndia)

Home: [http://altheamesh.com/](http://altheamesh.com/)

Updates here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/altheamesh](https://www.reddit.com/r/altheamesh)

